# Lift Questions



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a 1.5" bracket lift and 1.5 " shock spacers in the front. Only have 1.5" shock spacers on the rear. Should I be worried about axle problems? And also if I put a 1.5" bracket lift on the rear will I have to change axles or what? I have stock axles right now. 07 Can Am Outty


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

fronts are gonna be iffy at that point, be very careful in reverse 4x4 at full turn. Rears: well, yes you will have to do aftermarket rear axles if you add the bracket lift (stockers will pull out at full droop)


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Will I need longer aftermarket axles or stock length


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Any info is appreciated


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Why don't you check out the 4inch lift from SupErAtV for the can am and rhino axles then you'd have no worrys 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Dont really wanna spend that much money on it. I dont have any money in the lift right now just will have money in axles


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

stock length works fine.


----------

